# Update on Lady



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I know Lady from some of your posts that Lady is not doing well now. I was hoping for an update on her. 

She is certainly in my prayers.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I was just thinking of Marj and Lady. They are always in my prayers


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Lady not doing well? I had no idea. Now I'm worried...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I too am worried, I had no idea Lady wasn't doing well, I sure hope she is feeling better today


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I had no idea either..I really hope she will be okay..
My thoughts are with Lady and Marj..
ANDREA~


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I didn't know it either. Sending good thoughts & prayers to sweet Lady.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ah, you guys are so sweet.

I haven't posted much about it because it's almost too hard to talk about it.

Lady wasn't feeling well for a few days before my surgery six weeks ago so my vet did tons of bloodwork when she was there for a few days. Everything was great except her thyroid was low and she had another uti. The thyroid was no big deal. She was put on meds, rechecked a month later and it is normal now.

The uti is another story. She didn't respond to Baytril so we did a culture, sediemnt test, xrays, etc. It turns out her uti is casued by three different strains of antibiotic resistant e- coli. The fact that she is a diabetic only complicates things as it's so hard for diabetics to fight off infection anyway. That's why so many human diabetics lose limbs.

We have tried so many antibiotics and none seem to work so far. She gets sicker and sicker. She was hospitalized last week and rehydrated and seemed to perk up for a few days, but crashed again Saturday night. I called my wonderful vet first thing yesterday morning thinking she would have to be hospitalized again because she is so dehydrated again, but we decided I could try subq fliuds at home instead.

I did her first treatment yesterday afternoon and she perked up a bit last night. She ate all her supper, peed and seemed to feel a bit better. We are trying new antibiotics now, a combination of tetracyline and Furadantin (never heard of that one). It had to be ordered from the pharmacy ($70!) and a friend just picked it up for me this morning so she's only had it once so far. (She gets it's three times a day). I am just praying this combination works because the next step is injectibles which Dr. Chessie said can be dangerous and have serious side effects.

She is such a good patient. I have to stick her in the lip constantly to check her blood sugar to make sure she doesn't drop too low since she isn't eating as much as she normally does. She lay there like on angel while I gave her the fluids. Sometimes she's so weak she just lies in her bed to eat, but she eats, bless her heart. 

Infections are just so bad with diabetics. I just pray we find something that will kill this bacteria so she can start to recover. This is just so hard on her. Little dogs dehydrate so quickly. Fortunately, Lady has proven time and time again that she has a strong will to live.

I am just sick with worry about her. You guys are so sweet to ask about my baby. I promise I will keep you posted.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh,







, I sure hope Lady feels better soon. Stay strong. What a good mommy you are!







Keep us posted for sure!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Marj, I am so sorry to hear of this latest setback. I was thinking she was on the road to recovery! I'm so glad you are able to do all her treatments at home. You are amazing!!! Malts are so great about getting in to a routine... even if it is being stuck... it seems like once they experience something a few times, they just sort of expect it and are so good about accepting it. I know she is getting the best care possible from you right there at home.

I hope and pray the new medicine will work!!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh Marj, I'm so sorry Lady isn't doing well. I hope this new antibiotic will be the one that gets those bugs! Poor little Lady has been through so much. I'll remember you both in prayers.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Marj, both you and Lady are in my thoughts and prayers















It's great that you can do her treatment at home, you are a marvel and such a good loving mom to her, she is a lucky little Lady indeed









I really pray that the meds will do the trick for her


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG - Marj

As you hadn't mentioned any of this, I, too, thought that Lady was better. You're always here for all of us and we want to be there for you too.









We will all start a prayer or positive thoughts vigil for Lady. Lady, we all love you so much, your mommy needs you and wouldn't know what to do without you.









Little Lady -- we all want you to be better soon.
















And Marj - please update us on how you're doing too after your surgery. We're concerned about you too.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Marj, I'm so concerned now. I hope these latest combinations of antibiotics will do the trick. I will say a little prayer for her. You are BOTH so strong. How are YOU holding up through all this with your recovery as well? Please take care of yourself. Lady is such a sweet, sweet thing. I've loved seeing the latest photos of her. Sending her a kiss and you a big hug...


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Marj, we will be keeping you and Lady in our thoughts and prayers. I hope she rebounds very quickly.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Actually, it was in one post a day or so ago. That is what got me worried. Now, like all of you, I'm even more concerned for Lady, and you Marj. 
I pray that this treatment will be successful for her.


----------



## kristina (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh, Marj- I'm so sorry to hear about the rough time you and Lady are going through. You are in my thoughts and prayers and I hope this medicine works!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Dear Marg,

You are such a blessing to Spoiled Maltese I will keep you and Lady in my prayers.

Cathy


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Sorry to hear Lady isnt feeling well ..We will keep you both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Feel better soon, Lady. And Marj, take care of yourself and Lady. We're here for you.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I hope Lady is just being stubborn and those meds will take hold soon. Sometimes it takes awhile. Let's hope she'll be fine soon. Take care of you too, Marj.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

AWw Marj,
I really hope she is feeling better soon and things start to look better for sweet Lady..
We are all wishing good thoughts for Lady and yourself..

ANDREA~


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Praying for Lady and Marj. May God grant healing to Lady and peace and strength to Marj.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

im sorry lady isnt feeling very well... she seems to be hanging on strong... she is such a good girl... my prayers are with both of you...


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... I havent been on SM in a few days... so I had no idea Marj! I hope Lady is feelin better... Hang in there both of you!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I, too, thought Lady was improving. I hope the meds kick in and she is back to herself in no time. In the mean time. please do not worry about my bow order. You need to concentrate on getting Lady well right now.

If you don't mind, would you please update us on how you are doing? You are always in my thoughts and I hope your last surgery is fixing your problem.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Marj,*

*As, like the rest of our family on here, I really had no idea and I am sorry for that. Both you and Lady have so much gusto that hopefully this too shall pass. Of course our thoughts and prayers will follow you until Lady is feeling better and then will continue so that she stays healthy. Let's hope & pray that the meds together will do the job.*

*Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Marj, you both are certainly in my thoughts. Get well soon Miss Lady!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh no...sorry to hear about Lady!!!







I hope she is better soon.


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

Hugs and good wishes to Lady and Marj. Get well soon little girl.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

OMG, I had no idea Lady was so sick!!







I hope the new antibiotics work and that she is back to herself soon.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sorry Lady is sick & having a hard time getting rid of the infection. I hope the new antibiotic works for her. I'll keep Lady & you in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

poor Lady, I hope these meds work and she feels better soon


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Marj,

I'll pray that the antibiotic combo works. You and Lady are in my thoughts today.



Joy


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Marj, I hated to hear Lady was not doing well.







You both will be in my prayers


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You are all so sweet to worry about Lady and I!

We're a pair alright! Now we've both got our own IV tubing and fluids! It's getting hard to tell whose bag is whose! As my dear vet says, it's almost like we are having a contest to see who can be sicker!

Thank you to those of you who asked how I am doing. I'm in "wait and see" mode. I finish up my six week cycle of IV antibiotics on Thursday and then will go on oral antibiotics for at least six weeks. The goal is to control this thing (MRSA) with oral antibiotics and treat flare up with iv antibiotics. I am told since the infection got into the bone, this will be a life long battle. The foot is the second part of the picture. I will have the external fixation for another six weeks, then they'll do a CT scan to see if any new bone started to grow. My orthopedic doctor gave that about a 60-65% chance. If the news is good, I'll go back to my "special" boot and hope that everything continues to fuse together, then need a lot pf physical therapy. If it doesn't it looks like I may be out of options to save my foot.

Lady and I both deserve a break here, don't you think?









And Betty (and everybody else!), don't worry about the bows orders! Keep 'em coming! Seriously, it gives me something to do besides think about all this stuff!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Yes you deserve a break. I hope both of you will recover soon.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

You both sure do deserve a break, I hope we get 'best case scenario's' for you both


----------



## Lily (Feb 13, 2007)

I had no clue. I'm sorry. You and Lady are in my prayers. I hope for the best.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Prayers and positive thoughts for both of you, Marj. You two have really been through the wringer.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

ahhh Marj I'm so sorry for you and Lady going through all of this--but you have the right attitude and I see you both coming out of this--my prayers include you both and I can't wait to hear better news for the both of you!!





















Ruby Jean and I send our love to you two.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## HDHOG4ME (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh Marj -- I'm so sorry Lady is struggling so on top of dealing with your own situation. I sure hope things turn around for you -- will say an extra prayer tonight for sure.

Sharyl & Hailey


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I hope you both start feeling better soon


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

What an ordeal you both are going through. I will continue to keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sending many prayers and positive thoughts to both of you for a speedy recovery.























_Pat & Maggie_


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

awwww. you two are a pair, i tell ya! i respectfully disagree with the vet... i think you two are having a duel of "oh yeah? i bet i can get sicker AND STILL live forever and ever!" contest









happy thoughts to you both...the buttercup and i send wishes of IV margaritas and peanut butter (but not peanut butter flavored margaritas...THAT would be gross!)~~~~~~

noselicks,
ann marie and the buttercup


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Continuing the prayers the antibiotics work for you BOTH!!!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Gosh, when it rains it pours!!!!!
I am so sorry to hear that Lady is sick, and you are still fighting with that pesky infection. 
I sure hope that the both of you get to feeling better and on the mend soon.
Sending you lotsa














and best wishes


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have missed so much







this flea market is driving me crazy. I'm so tired I just check in for a few minutes. Marj, I'm so sorry.








I had no idea Lady wasn't well. It makes me want to cry. You have been through soooooo much. I will be praying for the both of you. God Bless YOU AND SWEET LADY


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

UPDATE!!!

I think the antibiotics may be working????? I'm trying not to get too hopeful because she's seemed to respond before only to "crash" a day or so later, but she actually wanted dinner tonight! This morning she was in terrible shape. She ate breakfast lying in her bed licking it off a plate and didn't even finish.

This is tonight. She looks terrible because I've been pulling sweaters over her head to keep her warm and I can't bother her with brushing. You can also see where they had to shave her leg for the IV.









She got up to eat!

[attachment=19677:attachment]

Then she had a big drink!

[attachment=19676:attachment]

And went back and finished that last bit of rice!

Then, the best part, a big pee!!!!























[attachment=19678:attachment]

Thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers for my special baby!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Here's hoping the improvement continues for both you and Lady. Lots of prayers and Hugs coming your way.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I am so very sorry to hear that Lady is having problems







. Were sending lots of prayers and hugs





















.please keep us posted as we will be thinking of you.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Marj I was so sorry to hear about this latest ordeal. I'm glad that she's perked up a bit tonight though. I'll be praying that she continues to get better. You're such a blessing to her, and to everyone on this board. You really do need a break, and one is bound to come soon. I so admire the positive attitude you've kept throughout everything you've gone through recently! Both of you will be in my prayers, let us know how she's doing tomorrow.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am just checking in today and am sorry to hear that Lady is sick. I will keep both of you in my thoughts. I know how hard it is to have a couple of good days followed by a set back....Lady needs to have a nice long period of good health, and so do you Marj. Thanks for the updates. Hopefully the good news will continue. One day at a time......


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We're all continuing to pray for Lady and for you.









Glad to hear that Lady is doing a little better tonight. We'll keep the positive thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

((((((((((((((((((((((Marj and Lady))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

You both are special to this board. Please keep healing
















~Carole, Bella, and Krista~


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Marj, I was so sad to hear that Lady is not doing well, but glad to see in your latest update that she is improving. Thanks for the pics - she is such a beautiful "Lady." Sending prayers up for both of you.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Marj... 
so glad to see that Lady imporoved to where she got "up and about"... that's a positive sign!PLUS... scarfing up even the last bit of rice in her dish.. now THAT'S the Lady we know! Praying this continues!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Glad to hear she is doing better...
I hope she keeps getting stronger....















ANDREA~


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

gosh marj, i'm sorry i haven't been on much lately.. i haven't had intenet for about 2 weeks now and had to sponge off other people to check in here at SM, which was no fun.... i just got my internet back last night....well, kinda....

anyway...to the point(s):

i really hope lady's new meds do the trick. there are a lot of us here pulling for her.









as for you.... i truly hope you get well soon. 60-65% chance of bone growth is good news.... now start growing some bone already!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Marj and Lady continue to be in our thoughts and in our prayer intentions.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yea! What a great "report" on Lady!! I hope and pray that she continues to do well.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh gosh Marj, you are one very strong lady that's for sure, I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers that both you and Lady get well and all goes to plan with your leg too


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hugs 'n prayers from me 'n Tanner. We'll be thinking about y'all.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Yippee! Way to go Lady...keep up the good work.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Aw Marj, I haven't been on for a couple of days & just am now reading about you & Lady. Glad to hear she was doing better the other day. How are things today for both you & her? Just so ya know...you are awesome to have such high spirits with everything you are dealing with. Sending you & Lady both my prayers for health & good humor!</span>


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Glad to hear Lady is feeling better









Cathy


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Marj,

I just saw this post this morning in Janet's thread about Scooby and I am so sorry that your little Lady is fighting this horrible infection.

My prayers are with her and you as you both recover


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Marj, how's our Lady doing this morning?


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

I've also been checking for an update and saying a special prayer for Marj & Lady and Janet & Scooby. It is very hard for me to read such threads and respond (tears always fall on the keyboard), but I always say a special prayer.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Also checking in to see how Lady is doing today....


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Marj I am so glad to hear she ate! Even unbrushed she is still a doll!

How is she today?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

She seems to be a little better today. I was so worried yesterday as she was so weak and just slept all day. I had to wake her up to feed her and she was limp and out of it while I did her fluid treatment.

She woke me up for breakfast this morning for the first time in a week. Her eyes looks brighter and she really seems to be feeling better so I am hopeful that she is responding to this new combination of antibiotics. The next step would be iv antibiotics which my vet said can be dangerous so I'm not even sure if that's an option in her case.

She's such a good patient. Even when I know she doesn't feel like eating, I can get her to eat rice and chicken breast. She's excellent about taking her meds and is a doll about letting me stick the needle in her neck to give her the fluids and just lies there while they infuse. I'm sticking her poor little lip like crazy to check her blood sugar and she's not complaining. Thank heavens I've been able to keep it under control.

She's a tough little girl, though. She's really try to fight this infection.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

lady is such a good little girl... keep your spirits up, she'll come thru!!


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Sweet Lady







, I hope you both get better soon!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Marj.. hope our little girl continues to improve by the hour!! ..sounds like she is on the way!! Their eyes 'tell" so much don't they!?


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

What a brave and tough little girl! I willkeep pryaing for her full recovery!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

good news! Give Lady a hug and kisses from Paris and me.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I will be keeping you both in my prayers..
ANDREA~


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm glad that things are looking up for Lady.


----------



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

Marj,
It sounds like you and Lady are both troopers. I am so happy to hear that she is feeling a little better. Continue to take care of yourself as well.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Marj, it is so good to hear that Lady is showing some improvement. Will continue to pray for both of you.


----------



## lynziejean (Jun 2, 2005)

I have been thinking about Lady and I hope that she continues to get stronger!! You and LAdy will be in our thoughts and prayers!!!

Lindsay and Lacey


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh Marj, I had no idea that Lady had been struggling so with her health.







It sounds like she's a tough little fighter! I am thinking about you and Lady, and you both will be in my prayers. Take care of yourself, and please continue to update us as you can.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a brave little girl! I hope she continues to show signs of improvement.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Marj, so glad to hear that Lady is feeling a little better. Continued prayers for both of you and lots and lots of hugs.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lady -- you're such a brave little girl. Your mommy says that you're having a good day, so we are praying that the antibiotics will continue to work.

Sweet, sweet little Lady -- we all want you to continue to improve and get better soon.







We love you.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy cow, Marj. When I left for vacation I knew Lady wasn't feeling well, but I didn't think it was that bad!!! and you.....I thought you were just on the mend and it was just a matter of time.

What disturbing news to come home to!!







I hope Lady continues responding to the new meds..and I hope your bone heals the way it should!! 

You two have been through the ringer







May you both catch a break soon and get better!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that Lady is feeling some better! I hope you both continue to heal and are back in action in no time!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

You and Lady are still in my thoughts and prayers daily. I am glad things are looking up.


----------

